# Quick Canuckian Spit



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I needed something easy so I could actually FINISH a project this week and feel better about the piles of "to do" kits.

HobbyCraft's 1/48 Seafire Mk XV seemed to fit the bill.










I messed up the canopy (airbrush overspray got in thru a gap) and I forgot to paint the top of the headrest, and I think I overweathered it a bit. But I don't care, at least I finished something! :lol:


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

That's a REAL nice job. I didn't know that the Hobbycraft kit could turn out that well.

That would fit nicely in the middle of my collection. I built the HC Sea Fury in RCN markings and I have the Belcher bits conversion kit to build the RCN Avenger with the big greenhouse canopy.

The weathering looks good. I have the book ROYAL CANADIAN NAVAL AVIATION 1945-1968 and your Seafire looks to have the correct appearance.


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Looking great, weathering looks real nice.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Brent, according to the insrux, this particular Spit, PR 503, is currently in the possession of the Canadian Warplane Heritage. ("Current" being relative - I think I bought the kit about 10 years ago )


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

jeez, I thought this was going to be a thread about how your spit froze before it hit the ground or some such Canadian lore...

gorgeous plane. love the weathering...


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Frozen spit in Canada, now? Depends on where you are. Out East, perhaps. Out here on the western Prairies, there's no snow at all with temps hovering just above freezing for the most part.

John, NICE job! I have one of those Seafires myself that I've been promising to get to one of these days.

Brent, which Avenger conversion is that? Sounds like something I missed seeing.


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

The conversion kit I have is from Belcher Bits in Ontario.

It includes a complete Accurate Miniatures Avenger plus: resin parts for the RCN TBM-3E, AS 3 interior and radar pod, 2 different vacuformed greenhouse canopies, decal sheets for TBM-3E and AS 3 Avengers and pre-cut canopy masks.

It's the Belcher Bits kit No. BK-07


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Very nice John! Sometimes it's nice to put the complex projects on hold and just finish something, huh? 

Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Amen!

Here's my website presentation:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/seafire-xv.html


----------

